# what color is your poodles skin?



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i've read numerous times that skin color can vary on poodles. just curious to know what color coats your poodles have with what color skin?

mochi is a blue poodle with very white white skin. i had always assumed that dark hair = dark skin but guess it's not so!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Delilah's skin is taupe. Really. It has a silvery, pinkish hue to it.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vegas's skin is blue. For reals. Not grey blue, but BLUE! When he has a curl letting you see his skin, or when I cut him into his CC, everyone would gasp and say "His skin is blue!"


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy's is pink, very pretty, rosy baby pink! Lips, nose, toes and nails are nearly black, though.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Henry and Millie both have white skin!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Lilah's skin is white and Jasper's is blue and pink . The blue spots on his tummy are so cute!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Riley has a cream coat with spotted skin. Yep, spotted like a dalmation! He has developed more and more spots as he has aged. The skin that isnt spots is cream.


----------



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Prince is a cream and has pink skin, but he tans up if its shaved in spots in the summer.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Willows skin is like a pinkish white where her coat is thick, and bluish on her "nexxid parts" (she has black hair) Brian has blue skin(blue hair) and Jamie has pink skin on her hairier parts, and dark skin on her nekkid parts (white hair)


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

blue skin! that must be quite a sight...there's a beautiful blue standard poodle on flickr who has blue skin and could never quite wrap my head around it. poodles seem to be just as diverse as people


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate is a light apricot (turned red in the summer... we like to be outside!) with well... peach colored skin. Caucasian human colored, I mean.

His nose is brown with freckles, and his eye rims are pink though... no AKC wins in his future (that and he came to me... rocky mountain oyster-less!)


----------

